# spare wheel



## steveie64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi.can i fit a ford transit wheel cradle under my Burstner Solano chassis my son say it can be done,but i not sure,can any body help me on this.having no spare wheel is no joke. thanks


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't see why you cant fit some sort of spare wheel carrier. I would guess the issue would be cost. I would start at Ford and look at their parts catalogue and see where the carrier fits. Then check the underside of your MH. It may be that you have to have one specially made. Maybe the people who make MH tow bars can fabricate one.

Sorry not to be of more help.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it a Ford chassis or another type. I dont mean just the cab.
If it becomes needed then you can always buy one and have it made to fit.

cabby


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

our eura mobil is on a ford mk7 chassis longwheeelbase and came with a spare in cradle underslung i thought all fords came with a spare as standard on the chassis


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

On Friday last, we returned home with our new purchase Hyner Exsis on a Ford base with no spare wheel.
The next day, Saturday (yesterday) I went to the main dealer and purchased a steel wheel complete with a set of nuts as the nuts are different to the nuts fitted for the Alloy wheels we have.
Tomorrow, I will get a tyre fitted with a steel valve.
At the moment, I am thinking of just fitting it against the front garage wall, but later I might fit a chassis cradle.
Luckily our garage is large and has a 350kg load capacity.


----------

